# April 2012 FE EXAM... What did you think?



## hopefullyIpassed (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought that the exam was OK... Wasn't too hard, but wasn't too easy. I really don't know how I did. I felt good when leaving the test taking place, but I don't know if that was because I felt like I did good, or I'm just happy it was over. I took the civil in the afternoon and I felt like some questions were really easy and some were really hard. I'm hoping for a 55% net 70% pass.


----------



## hopefullyIpassed (May 1, 2012)

Anyone ??


----------



## pu_grad2001 (May 1, 2012)

I think I got 33 in the morning and 33 in the afternoon(Transportation). I keep trying to think of any more I could have missed and just cannot find anymore. I really hoped I passed but I will keep waiting like the rest of us.


----------

